# Goodnight Everybowdy!



## TyraWadman (Jun 23, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!​


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 24, 2021)

Good moworning!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 25, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy! 

Whowuud laketo bay tooked en? 
Nuu glaceo' wooter? 
Raste wool!
Meeyor drames bayas swate as the geentle beet ouf booterflae wangs~​


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 25, 2021)

Oh gowd.

This huwts to wead. 

I wove it!


----------



## Faustus (Jun 25, 2021)

I could use some of that raste wool, I want to knit a scarf for winter.

But those booterflaes better keep their wangs away from me, thanks!


----------



## Happy merman (Jun 25, 2021)

But.... but I just woke up xD


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 26, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!

Hoop yoo doont poot yursaylfs eentu eh feed cooma lake at deed Tew mayselfs!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!

Toodoo wooza hat won! 
Beessure tew cape app weethee hadracion!​


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 27, 2021)

Cannot sleep! Insomnia came back


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 27, 2021)

Eventually fell asleep though


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 27, 2021)

Nighty version this time? OwO

Oh well, you lads sleep first, I'll sleep later... (This is what I tend to say every time xP)

(And later)
Okay good nigh....morning? Owㅇ?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 27, 2021)

Bowowow, yippy yo yippy yay.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 27, 2021)

Awoo?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 27, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Awoo?


Shhhh!


----------



## KitsuneMaster20 (Jun 27, 2021)

yakko warner is still here


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 28, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!​


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 28, 2021)

I was asweep.
Then power went owout.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 29, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!

Hoop yoo hayda gooed day!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 29, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 1, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 2, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 3, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!!!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 4, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!

I fayniched slooping doon may sum choocloot moolk! 
Tame too goo poop may paintz!​


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jul 4, 2021)

Gudnite fren.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 5, 2021)

Goodnite everybowdy!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 5, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!​


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 5, 2021)

Goowod night. UwU

I'm gowoing towo take my melatowonin and gowo towo bed. UwU


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 6, 2021)

I don't feel like sleeping.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 6, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> I don't feel like sleeping.


*Puts blanket over your cage* 
_Nappy time~_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 6, 2021)

Buenos nachos, manacita.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 6, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!
I must poop.​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 8, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 9, 2021)

Good night everybowdy!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 10, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!
The fight resumes once I get home after work.  ​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!
Its one of my favoritest things to doo~
Zzz​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 12, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!

I made the mistake of enjoying too much of my mom's barbeque chicken. I'll be giving birth to a food-baby soon. What should I name it?​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 14, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!!! 
I didn't feel very tired but now it's 4am whyyyyy?!?!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 14, 2021)

As the title says.   

I have to sleep for an opening shift but I'm not tired enough to pass out. Even with the heat of my room! Constant 29.​


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 15, 2021)

12:53 nighty night


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 15, 2021)

*Goodnight (almost) everybowdy.
 *​


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 16, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!
I am now unemployed. 
I feel great.
Happy.
Fun.


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 16, 2021)

^ good luck 

also good night everyone


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 16, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Goodnight everybowdy!
> I am now unemployed.
> I feel great.
> Happy.
> Fun.


Was it because you moved? Or... People being poopy?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 18, 2021)

Good night everybowdy!​


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 18, 2021)

Night


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 19, 2021)

Goodnight Everybowdy!
To lull myself into a deep sleep, I shall count @sleepy kitty crunches instead of sheep!


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 19, 2021)

3 am nighty night


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 20, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!
I'm being serious, no more of your shenanigans, it's already past my bedtime.
Not one peep!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 21, 2021)

Oopsie poopsie!
Stayed up later than I should have!
Goodnight everybowdy!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 22, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 23, 2021)

Goodnight everbowdy.
How I loathe closing/opening.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 23, 2021)

NINI BITCH! Love ya, hope you sleep well and have a good morning. <3

*Hugs tightly*


----------



## Erix (Jul 24, 2021)

Oyasuminasai! =w=


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jul 24, 2021)

Dweeb


----------



## Erix (Jul 24, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Dweeb


Dork


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!​


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Goodnight everybowdy!​


Sleep well. ^^


----------



## Gother (Jul 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Goodnight everybowdy!​


Night night, let me know what sleep is like pls lol


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 26, 2021)

Gother said:


> Night night, let me know what sleep is like pls lol


Oh, of course!
I-it's like---
So humans have this concept-
I mean I'm human of course, but-- 
*_runs_*


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Jul 26, 2021)

Night people


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 27, 2021)

Goodnight Everybowdy!!!​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 28, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!






Ugh my night flew by so fast, I barely got to do anything.
I don't wanna go to work. ​


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 29, 2021)

Also good night everybowdy here!!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 30, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 2, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!​


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Aug 3, 2021)

Night


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 6, 2021)

Huuugh...
I don't wanna go to beeeed
But I have to close/open three times in a roooooow
I don't wannaaaaaaaaa
I'm not religious but pray for me
And to whatever god may be out there
Strike me down
Because we know you aren't going to do it to the business
You tax evading _f---ERLKIJTGWLIRKJWQERJ;LJ;*O*KRQEK;NME*W*L,32UYKJG78*64*TEF_
...
zZZ


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 8, 2021)

Goodnight everybowdy!
Onto day 3/6​


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 10, 2021)

Goodnight Everybowdy!

Day 6/6 tomorrow!!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 16, 2021)

Goodnight penisbites!
Don't let the bedbugs--​


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 3, 2021)

Good night everybowdy. 

Penis. 

I finish work on the 5th and will be packing. One last time. Less gow.


----------



## Erix (Oct 4, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Penis.


*the best type of comedy*


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 4, 2021)

I dun wanna. I wanna drink chocolate milk and shake my booty to music all night long.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 7, 2021)

I don't feel sleepy and I have to open tomorrow _*RREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Outré (Oct 8, 2021)

That is an all to common problem with me


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)

Wait a minute...  there's a morning and night thread?  Ok...
Good night everyone.  I know it's not always restful or good, but I do hope it does help.  May yoir sleep be at least peaceful and dreams pleasant.  May you not go to sleep with anger and may you wake up to a new day with new experiences.


----------



## Outré (Oct 8, 2021)

Is it weird that I kind of like having nightmares? I mean they kind of suck when I’m having them but then I wake up and I’m like wo! That was kind of cool. I don’t like nightmares that are like really disturbing on a deep personal level… but a lot of the other ones I do. Is anyone else the same?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 8, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> Is it weird that I kind of like having nightmares? I mean they kind of suck when I’m having them but then I wake up and I’m like wo! That was kind of cool. I don’t like nightmares that are like really disturbing on a deep personal level… but a lot of the other ones I do. Is anyone else the same?


I am! Its like watching a movie while you sleep!

 In my sleep they are stressful but when I wake up I usually write it down if it was cool enough. Most of my stories are all inspired by them! Especially horror elements.

Its incredibly rare I have a nightmare that makes me wake up covered in sweat. Maybe once every few years.


----------



## Outré (Oct 8, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I am! Its like watching a movie while you sleep!
> 
> In my sleep they are stressful but when I wake up I usually write it down if it was cool enough. Most of my stories are all inspired by them! Especially horror elements.
> 
> Its incredibly rare I have a nightmare that makes me wake up covered in sweat. Maybe once every few years.


That’s a good idea I should start writing mine down. One of the reasons that there’s so awesome is because I know that I could never think of that kind of shit if I gave it a concerted effort. I just wish that I could remember my dreams more often… but then I have a few dreams from years and years ago that I never forget… 

I think the one thing for my dream that pisses me off… is there is this like awesome amusement park that has this way cool like underground mine roller coaster… i’ve been there like countless times in my dreams but something always happens and I never get to ride the ride… I wake up pissed off every time because I want to find out what it is… haha


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 8, 2021)

Not me.   You can keep those nightmares.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 8, 2021)

dis how I screm for werk




eggcepter I alzo *die*


----------



## Outré (Oct 9, 2021)

What kind of people or things will I find in my dreams tonight?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## TyraWadman (Dec 29, 2021)

Goodnight everbowdy~


----------



## ssaannttoo (Dec 29, 2021)

Gay!


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 29, 2021)

I could use company and a nap...


----------



## Outré (Dec 29, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I could use company and a nap...


But how will you be able to entertain your company if you’re taking a nap?


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Dec 29, 2021)

Answer: yes.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 7, 2022)

Goodnight everybowdy!

2 days was not long enough.
Maybe after this month I'll get lucky and get 4 days off in a row when the next shift bid comes into effect.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 8, 2022)

Here's hoping two days off a week


----------

